# Migration thru western MN



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Snowline setting up to where a migration could occur along the ND/MN border in two weeks. More snow could change that, but with current snowdepth it is either there or through Bismarck. Or, they just sit and wait it out along the ND/SD border.

That would be quite the site to see - $3 licenses and hunters packed tight in that area. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Its been said before, but snows tend to go where the snow _is_ not where it _is not_. They need water on their journey and dry fields don't really supply that. They need the sheetwater since potholes are still frozen over. So, this year like all other years they will go through Nodak in the same spots, maybe a shift of 30 miles max.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

goosebusters is right, they usually follow the same paths for a reason. It is possible some will shift but the majority will do the same thing they have for years and years.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont think they will be going any farther east than 1-29 looking at the snowfall totals today.


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I found a large pocket of snows in MN last spring, hopefully they will be in the same area again.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Sheetwater - would agree with that statement. Just a thought.


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those SOB'S love that sheet water. That's all they need. The vast majority of the birds don't stick around and wait until the sloughs open up.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Safe to say it is occuring now.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Quite a few in western Mn now actually.Issue- will they fly over the big new pond or go back west?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

This cold weather has locked up a lot of the sheet water west of I-29. With the flowing water on the Red and Bois de Sioux, there is a good number of geese using the MN/ND border right now.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have seen a lot of snows coming up the ND/MN border. Actually the first snows I saw this season were in MN.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with the statement that they will use the same flight paths but the only difference is that they may wait for warmer weather and then fly through ND a little faster than usual.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree that they will follow the same flight paths that they historically have. They may move a little bit for water but not much, the pattern is established because it has proved itself to work for many generations.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the feeling that finding sheetwater wont be nearly as hard as it was last spring


----------

